# Fractal Design R4 oder Nanoxia Deep Silence 1?



## jkox11 (17. März 2014)

Hallo Community  

Ich stelle mir meinen eigenen PC zusammen. Der Knecht soll übertaktet werden, das heisst die Kühlung ist das A und O beim Kauf. Wäre toll wenn er nicht zu laut wäre  

Als Gehäuse will ich entweder ein Fractal Design Define R4 oder ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 1. Gibt es ein Gewinner zwischen den 2 und eine Begründung?  
Zudem will ich vielleicht noch Gehäuselüfter dazu kaufen, weiss aber nicht wieviel und wo genau hin? Ich weiss dass ich beim Fractal schon 2 mitkriege. Gibt es eine perfekte Zusammenstellung eines Gehäuses mit einer bestimmten Anzahl von Lüftern? 

Was wäre also die perfekte Anzahl von Lüfter am Gehäuse? Und wo würden diese platziert werden? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Capone2412 (17. März 2014)

Also ich habe das Fractal Design R4 (die PCGH-Editon; gedämmt und ohne Gehäuselüfter-Perforationen an Deckel und Seitenwänden).

Als Gehäuselüfter sind BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM (über das Mainboard gesteuert) verbaut -
vorne 2 nach innen blasend, hinten 1 nach außen absaugend.

Der 3570K ist auf 4,5 GHz übertaktet und dazu läuft noch eine Asus GTX 680 DCII TOP (also die mit max. OC ab Werk).

Das System ist absolut kühl und im Idle beinahe unhörbar und auch unter Volllast sehr leise.

Was ich damit sagen will: Ein guter Luftzug von vorne nach hinten reicht idR. auch bei Übertaktung völlig aus (gerade bei 2x 140mm vorne).
Ein Lüfter im Seitenteil stört eher den Luftstrom.
Im Deckel kannst du optional nach oben saugend welche anbringen, muss aber nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. März 2014)

Ich rate zum R4, einfach weil es mich überzeugt hat.
Siehe auch meinen Test:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...l-design-define-r4-black-pearl-goldenmic.html

Zudem würde ich aber raten die Gehäuselüfter zu wechseln, da wird es noch etwas leiser, und in der Front 2 sowie hinten einen zu verbauen.


----------



## Capone2412 (17. März 2014)

Hier ist noch der Link zur PCGH-Edition.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die nehmen. Sieht nochmal ein gutes Stück stylischer aus und ist wirklich extrem leise mit oben genannten BeQuiet-Kühlern und der Dämmung.
Das PCGH-Logo auf dem Foto ist nur ein Magnet-Pin (wie diese Kühlschrankmagneten) und muss natürlich nicht angebracht werden (habe ich selbstverständlich auch nicht )


----------



## jkox11 (17. März 2014)

Capone2412 schrieb:


> Hier ist noch der Link zur PCGH-Edition.
> 
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall die nehmen. Sieht nochmal ein gutes Stück stylischer aus und ist wirklich extrem leise mit oben genannten BeQuiet-Kühlern und der Dämmung.
> Das PCGH-Logo auf dem Foto ist nur ein Magnet-Pin (wie diese Kühlschrankmagneten) und muss natürlich nicht angebracht werden (habe ich selbstverständlich auch nicht )


 
Super! Danke für deine Antwort  Denk ich werde dann den Fractal nehmen 

Das heisst 2 vorne und 1 hinten? Hast du 3 Silent Wings also gekauft?


----------



## Capone2412 (17. März 2014)

Ich habe mein Case gerade nochmal geöffnet und sehe, dass ich sogar noch einen im Boden nach oben gegen die Grafikkarte blasend eingebaut hatte.

Sind alles Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM.

In der Beschreibung des Gehäuses steht, dass vorne nur ein 140er und ein 120er Platz hätten, aber es passen definitiv beide 140er Silent Wings 2 rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. März 2014)

Ich rate auch zur PCGH Edition. Diese hat an den meiner Meinung nach ungünstigen Stellen zumindest keiner Lüfterplätze. Im Deckel und in der Seite steigt die Lautstärke nämlich ziemlich an, wenn du dort was verbaust.

Ich rate wie gesagt nur zu 2 vorne und einem hinten. Unten finde ich nicht wirklich nötig.


----------



## christoph-k85 (17. März 2014)

Dass es hier nicht total einseitig ausgeht, geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu 
Ich hab das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 und bin absolut zufrieden damit.
Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es besser oder schlechter als das R4 ist, es ist halt einfach ein top Gehäuse.
Es sind 3 recht leise 120er Lüfter vorinstalliert, die man an die integrierte 2-Kanal Lüftersteuerung hängen kann.
Das Gehäuse ist komplett gedämmt und hat bei mir mit einem i5 3570K @4,5GHz und einer übertakteten Gigabyte GTX770 absolut gute Temperaturen.
Ich hab übrigens wie Capone auch einen zusätzlichen 140er Lüfter im Boden für die Graka installiert, ob Sinn oder Unsinn, darüber lässt sich streiten 

Ich persönlich hatte noch nie ein so geniales Gehäuse!

MfG Chris


----------



## Capone2412 (17. März 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich rate auch zur PCGH Edition. Diese hat an den meiner Meinung nach ungünstigen Stellen zumindest keiner Lüfterplätze. Im Deckel und in der Seite steigt die Lautstärke nämlich ziemlich an, wenn du dort was verbaust.
> 
> Ich rate wie gesagt nur zu 2 vorne und einem hinten. Unten finde ich nicht wirklich nötig.


 
Dass der Lüfter unten wirklich notwendig ist, bezweifle ich auch.

Meine damalige Gainward GTX 570 GLH war ein extremer Hitzkopf, daher wollte ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen.

Andererseits erhöht der Lüfter auch nicht wirklich merkbar die Lautstärke.

Die 140mm-Variante mit max. 1000U/min (bei denen sie nicht einmal annähernd laufen müssen) sind sowieso fast unhörbar.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. März 2014)

Naja, solang du den Staubfilter unten immer mal saubermachst


----------



## Capone2412 (17. März 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja, solang du den Staubfilter unten immer mal saubermachst


 
*Hust*, selbstveständlich, *räusper*. 

Den Filter vorne kann man ja zum Glück ohne das Case öffnen zu müssen mal eben schnell rausziehen und entstauben.
Aber da ich ja bis gerade eben total vergessen hatte, dass ich im Boden auch noch einen verbaut hatte, wurde der demnach auch noch nie gesäubert.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. März 2014)

Was wenn ich dir sage, dass ich meinen auch nie sauber mach obwohl das Netzteil von unten ansaugt?


----------



## Capone2412 (17. März 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was wenn ich dir sage, dass ich meinen auch nie sauber mach obwohl das Netzteil von unten ansaugt?


 
Da fühle ich mich schon viel besser.


----------



## micsterni14 (17. März 2014)

Capone2412 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Case gerade nochmal geöffnet und sehe, dass ich sogar noch einen im Boden nach oben gegen die Grafikkarte blasend eingebaut hatte.
> 
> Sind alles Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM.
> 
> In der Beschreibung des Gehäuses steht, dass vorne nur ein 140er und ein 120er Platz hätten, aber es passen definitiv beide 140er Silent Wings 2 rein.



Trve evil Kabelmanagement!

Das R4 hat zbst die Vorteile überall 140mm Lüfter platzieren zu können und durch die Breite passt eigentlich jeder der großen Luftkühler!

Mfg


----------



## jkox11 (18. März 2014)

@Capone2412 Danke für deine Fotos. Dein Gehäuse sieht sehr geräumig aus (von der Foto her ). Ich glaube dass ich die Lüfter dann so anbringen werden wenn ich es erstmal kaufe. 

Noch eine kleine Frage am Rande: Fractal hat ja Gehäuselüfterregler zum Einstellen der Drehzahl? Müssen die ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden um dies zu ermöglichen?


----------



## GoldenMic (18. März 2014)

Die Lüfter laufen übers Gehäuse. Es gehen maximal 3 Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung und du brauchst 1x Molex vom Netzteil um das Ganze mit Strom zu versorgen.
Die Lüftersteuerung besteht aus einem kleinen Schalter in der Front.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Capone2412 (18. März 2014)

jkox11 schrieb:


> @Capone2412 Danke für deine Fotos. Dein Gehäuse sieht sehr geräumig aus (von der Foto her ). Ich glaube dass ich die Lüfter dann so anbringen werden wenn ich es erstmal kaufe.
> 
> Noch eine kleine Frage am Rande: Fractal hat ja Gehäuselüfterregler zum Einstellen der Drehzahl? Müssen die ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden um dies zu ermöglichen?


 
Ich würde mir PWM-Lüfter kaufen und diese über das Mainboard steuern lassen.
Im UEFI kannst du dann idR. einfach ein leises Profil einstellen - beim Asus Maximus V Formula funktioniert die Regulierung auf jeden Fall einwandfrei und absolut zufriedenstellend.
Auf Softwarebasis ist das natürlich auch möglich, wobei ich da nicht so der Fan von bin.

Hätte ich kein PWM, würden die Lüfter sowieso die ganze Zeit auf 7V laufen.
5V erzeugt ja kaum einen Luftzug. Ergo müsste man sie beim Spielen dann jedes Mal manuell hochdrehen.
12V bedeutet "Vollgas", was wiederum total übertrieben wäre.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. März 2014)

Also in meinem Test sieht man zwischen 5V und /V quasi keinen Unterschied, außer das 7V etwas deutlicher zu hören ist. Wenn auch trotzdem noch recht leise.
Mit dem Luftstrom hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme, obwohl meine Lüfter immer auf 5V laufen.

Über das Board kann manchmal gut sein, manchmal aber auch totaler Crap. Da sind 5V, 7V und 12V schon deutlich genauer und sinnvoller imo.
Hochdrehen muss ich auch gar nichts, die laufen immer auf 5V außer vllt mal im Sommer bei 40°C wenn ich mal die Luft tauschen mag.


----------



## Capone2412 (19. März 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also in meinem Test sieht man zwischen 5V und /V quasi keinen Unterschied, außer das 7V etwas deutlicher zu hören ist. Wenn auch trotzdem noch recht leise.
> Mit dem Luftstrom hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme, obwohl meine Lüfter immer auf 5V laufen.
> 
> Über das Board kann manchmal gut sein, manchmal aber auch totaler Crap. Da sind 5V, 7V und 12V schon deutlich genauer und sinnvoller imo.
> Hochdrehen muss ich auch gar nichts, die laufen immer auf 5V außer vllt mal im Sommer bei 40°C wenn ich mal die Luft tauschen mag.


 
OK, überstimmt 

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass eine 3 Stufen Regelung irgendwie sinnfrei ist: 12V ist eben viel zu laut, daher sind effektiv nur zwei Stufen verfügbar.
Da kann man dann im Prinzip auch gleich komplett ohne Steuerung direkt ans Netzteil gehen. Bei dir laufen sie ja - wie du sagtest - auch ausschließlich bei 5V. 

Wenn das Mainboard eine vernünftige Steuerung vorweisen kann, würde ich das immer automatisch regeln lassen.

Selbst mit stufenlosen Reglern: Warum soll ich da jedes manuell adjustieren wollen, wenn die Elektronik es prinzipiell eh besser weiß - sofern es funktioniert.

Ich drehe ja auch nicht den CPU- und GPU-Lüfter bei anstehender Last nach oben.
Da korrigiere ich bei Bedarf einmalig die Lüfterkurven und alles andere wird dann über die Temp-Sensoren geregelt.


----------



## AntoniusGER (24. November 2014)

hallo ich will mir auch paar Wings kaufen. wie werden die be quiet! Silent Wings 2 vorne beim R4 am bestem befestigt? auf alle 4 Schrauben oder nur mit 2? habe irgendwo gelesen die werden nur mit 2 schrauben festgemacht.


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2014)

140er Lüfter werden mit zwei Schrauben befestigt, 120er mit vier Schrauben.
Zusätzlich halten beim 140er Klipse den Lüfterrahmen.
Da der Silent Wings 2 keinen traditionellen Lüfterrahmen hat, und ansonsten der Staubfilter wegstehen würde, solltest du den Lüfter mit zwei Schrauben befestigen.

Ich muss meine zwei 140er SW2 in der Front mit mindestens 550rpm laufen lassen, niedriger hör ich deutliche Vibrations/Rattergeräusche vom Lüfter.
Das kann aber auch den großen Kunststoffhalter sein, vom baugleichen Lüfter auf der Rückseite hör ich nichts auf niedrigster PWM-Stufe.


----------



## AntoniusGER (24. November 2014)

hm. dann hätte ich gerne einen anderen vorne. wie siehts mit dem aus http://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-silence-140mm-uctb14b-a886102.html würde der dann besser passen? welche Lüfter könnt ihr noch empfehlen?


----------

